

Ask HN: Is there a HN Chrome extension that does this? - lrm

I'm looking for a Chrome extension that will show if a page I'm looking at online has been submitted to Hacker News. I'd like to be able to click on the notification and be taken to the HN submission/comments page to read the comments.<p>Is there anything like this?
======
koopajah
After a few google search I found these:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/what-hn-
says/claak...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/what-hn-
says/claakfcablnjpapfkgfljfoaphbicdnf)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-
newsd/njdnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-
newsd/njdndkhkelkeepcnmookckfhleebcokl)

Also some bookmarklets that you can transform as a Chrome extension with this
: <http://sandbox.self.li/bookmarklet-to-extension/>

<http://chetan51.github.com/panels/hacker/>

<http://see-reaction.appspot.com/index.html>

